# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Oil Painting Internal Doors

## BikeBoy

I have looked at this site a couple of times and good information is on hand. This is my first post and despite looking, I cant find an answer. 
I have bough and hung some internal doors. I am going to paint these with oil based paint. 
I know I need to prime the edges that I have trimmed. Do I need to prime the main face of the door, as it already has a coat of some type of paint. 
I have tried contacting corinthian doors, but have not heard back from them. 
Any help would be appreciated. 
Michael

----------


## leeton

No is my answer...pre-primed. And with the quality of paints these days no need.

----------


## keepontruckin

Seal the door again with an acrylic Primer Sealer Undercoat tinted at half strenth of the colour that you are going to apply. When dry lightly rub back with 120 grit sand paper to remove grit on the surface. Dust with a lint free cloth then apply your oil coat/s.

----------


## rod1949

Yes I would and have just recently with my whole house full of doors and used oil based paints.  My reasoning top reprime is that I didn't know what brand they have been primed with so I re-primed with same brand that I top/finished coated with.  And an additional coat of paint won't hurt, its to my advantage 
I sprayed all my doors and they come up mickey mouse.

----------


## BikeBoy

Just thought I would give a quick update. 
I got a reply from Corinthian Doors, after 2 weeks, and was advised that  
"The doors will need a undercoat before you put you one or two cotes of oil based paint"  Thanks for the help everyone.

----------


## Bloss

> No is my answer...pre-primed. And with the quality of paints these days no need.

  Corinthian are right of course (as we'd hope they would be) - but even on pre-primed doors the edges are raw timber. So even if using acrylic paints they need to be primed and undercoated or painted with a combination primer/undercoat before you put the top coat on. An IMO two coats of the top coat is a minimum - in some colours three.  :2thumbsup:

----------

